# Grand River and tributaries



## TommyToTall (Oct 20, 2016)

So we have a bit of flow now. In the last few days the Grand flow hit 600 dropped and then today hit 500. I have lost my all time favorite spot here in the Ashtabula River and going to try the Lake Metro Parks spots now. Does anyone know if the steelhead have made it up stream as far as interstate 90. Or even past where vroomen Rd. crosses the Grand. Thank you to anyone replying!


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I can't answer any of that but I'm making close to a four hour drive and hope to be there at the harbor by 6 am in morning, and really hope the bite is on.


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

Take the time to go out and tell us how you did


----------



## TommyToTall (Oct 20, 2016)

I will be tomorrow. I was just curious if anyone knew.


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

Just an FYI...
There is a railroad trestle construction project going on near the Rt 84/Bank Street intersection. They installed a dike/road across the river. Large pipes maintain flow, but the prospect of fish migration above the construction site is questionable. I have witnessed zero flow through the pipes when water levels are low. I did not check streamflow data to develop a reference point as to when water moves through the pipes and when it doesn't.


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

just my opinion. Even without the railroad construction stick to 84 and below. And don't be afraid when the grand hit 1000.


----------



## ForeverSnagged (Oct 24, 2015)

DiverDux said:


> Just an FYI...
> There is a railroad trestle construction project going on near the Rt 84/Bank Street intersection. They installed a ****/road across the river. Large pipes maintain flow, but the prospect of fish migration above the construction site is questionable. I have witnessed zero flow through the pipes when water levels are low. I did not check streamflow data to develop a reference point as to when water moves through the pipes and when it doesn't.


Was just up there today and there was a good amount of flow through the pipes at the trestle. Got skunked though...


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

I was up at the dam around 4pm today - just stopped by while I was working, no time to fish. But it looked nice. I don't think there's that many up there yet though.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

glasseyes said:


> I can't answer any of that but I'm making close to a four hour drive and hope to be there at the harbor by 6 am in morning, and really hope the bite is on.


The Harbor is pretty stirred up after today's blow.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Windy and water very choppy in harbor this morning but they were biting pretty good on outside of rocks at light house , lake side.


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

Any luck yesterday?


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Looks like they will be moving up further with some water in trench finally lol


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

glasseyes said:


> Windy and water very choppy in harbor this morning but they were biting pretty good on outside of rocks at light house , lake side.
> View attachment 248765
> View attachment 248766


yea saw ya down there glass I was down there with my son and a cousin.. we ended up landing 12 and lost 6 more it was a fun day... was my cousins first steelhead casting...thinking hes hooked now lol


----------

